
Eating mushrooms may reduce the risk of cognitive decline - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/03/190312103702.htm
======
dreamling
Wow, interesting possibilities. Great find.

As life expectancy grows, and an aging Baby Boomer population in the US, these
studies become more urgent. Either to find new solutions, or to rule out
avenues that dead end.

This article has actually great info on the study, the team's previous work
and next steps. It answered my initial questions as well. (many of these
research articles have little to none information outside the official
published study)

My initial questions:

* Cooked or raw mushrooms?

\-- The photo caption says 3/4 cup of cooked mushrooms.

* Did the type of mushroom matter?

\-- "Six commonly consumed mushrooms in Singapore were referenced in the
study. They were golden, oyster, shiitake and white button mushrooms, as well
as dried and canned mushrooms. "

* How did they collect data? (maybe this should have been my first question)

\-- "The six-year study, which was conducted from 2011 to 2017, collected data
from more than 600 Chinese seniors over the age of 60 living in Singapore. The
research was carried out with support from the Life Sciences Institute and the
Mind Science Centre at NUS, as well as the Singapore Ministry of Health's
National Medical Research Council. The results were published online in the
Journal of Alzheimer's Disease on 12 March 2019."

